# Boat size decisions



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I am going to upgrade the boat for next season currently have a 1436 I am looking at a 1448 or a 1542 don't want to go to 16 I go a few places the smaller is a bit easier. Is the 1448 worth the extra 1000 bucks a 1542 brand new is 1200 and the cheapest 1448 I have found is 2200. I have a 20hp mud buddy longtail I will run on it and will eventually upgrade to a 25 or bigger as well. Experience with either would be appreciated


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I had a 1436 and upgraded to a 1448 alumacraft and i love it! balances very well. very stable. If you get that boat and I were you I'd put a 23hp on it and you would rock the marsh

And by the way. I prefer alumacraft over the tracker. A much better and stronger boat. no offense to the guys with trackers.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have an alumacraft right now and have loved it and was having a really thought time talking myself out of buying another. My only trouble now is my backend sits so low with the motor on back I drag through the shallow stuff pretty good so I am hoping it helps. I also think we go to similar places out at FB I swear I see you every time I go out just about. Thanks for the input


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I can get my 1648 any place you can take a 1448. 
If you are planning on keeping the 20 HP motor then a 1542 may be a better choice, but if you think you will be getting a bigger motor then go with a 1448.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I am going to upgrade the boat for next season currently have a 1436 I am looking at a 1448 or a 1542 don't want to go to 16 I go a few places the smaller is a bit easier. Is the 1448 worth the extra 1000 bucks a 1542 brand new is 1200 and the cheapest 1448 I have found is 2200. I have a 20hp mud buddy longtail I will run on it and will eventually upgrade to a 25 or bigger as well. Experience with either would be appreciated


 What kind of condition is the 1436 in? I'll be buying one with some tax money in a couple of months.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I had a 1436 and upgraded to a 1448 alumacraft and i love it! balances very well. very stable. If you get that boat and I were you I'd put a 23hp on it and you would rock the marsh
> 
> And by the way. I prefer alumacraft over the tracker. A much better and stronger boat. no offense to the guys with trackers.


Alumacraft's are one tough boats. Grandpa had a marina when I was growing up and we had about 30 alumacrafts we would rent out. Never had to ditch one ever. I put mine through hell and back then crashed it into a telephone pole....ok long story, hey I was 18 and indestructible. Even was able to fix that crashed boat and put it back in service.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Alumacraft's are one tough boats. Grandpa had a marina when I was growing up and we had about 30 alumacrafts we would rent out. Never had to ditch one ever. I put mine through hell and back then crashed it into a telephone pole....ok long story, hey I was 18 and indestructible. Even was able to fix that crashed boat and put it back in service.


What's a telephone pole doing in the middle of a bayou?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> What's a telephone pole doing in the middle of a bayou?


Well the boat shed across the bayou from our boat shed was where the sheriff kept their rescue boat. One of the corner posts of the boat shed was a telephone pole. The bayou was about 20 feet wide at that point. Water was low, I did something stupid and hit it going between 20-25 mph. Flew from the rear of the boat to the very front, luckily stopped about a foot short of head butting the telephone pole. It's complicated.... ;-)


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I have an alumacraft 1648 with a 23hp longtail and I've gotten to all the holes I used to trudge to. Your 20 hp on an a 1648 with pods would get you anywhere you want to go. I run a MV and have run in as little as 6" of water and will put pods on for next year. It does sit low in the rear, when I get in shallow. I throw all my weight to the front to even out load.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> What kind of condition is the 1436 in? I'll be buying one with some tax money in a couple of months.


It's in good shape it's an 08 doesn't leak has a light bar mounted on front



FowledLife said:


> I have an alumacraft 1648 with a 23hp longtail and I've gotten to all the holes I used to trudge to. Your 20 hp on an a 1648 with pods would get you anywhere you want to go. I run a MV and have run in as little as 6" of water and will put pods on for next year. It does sit low in the rear, when I get in shallow. I throw all my weight to the front to even out load.


Main reason I don't want to go to big is weight I run at pintail flats a few times a year and anyone who has been there knows why the lighter the better.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Where are you finding the 1542 for 1200


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thenewguy123 said:


> Where are you finding the 1542 for 1200


Fred's marine in Layton


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

My boat is riveted 310 lbs and I have run pint sail flats twice this year. I had to get out and push at the second sand bar for about ten yards but didn't have a problem with the third. I bought my boat after some advice on this forum from quite a few people and I'm glad I went with the 1648 or I think I would be wanting a bigger boat for next year.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

FowledLife said:


> My boat is riveted 310 lbs and I have run pint sail flats twice this year. I had to get out and push at the second sand bar for about ten yards but didn't have a problem with the third. I bought my boat after some advice on this forum from quite a few people and I'm glad I went with the 1648 or I think I would be wanting a bigger boat for next year.


I may have to consider it how muc gear do you run with?


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

My 23hp is 175lbs. This is why I'm getting pods for next year. Blind grass and frame is 100 lbs. 3 to 4 dozen decoys, 6 gallons of gas, safety equipment , gun/shells and me . My weight is 250 with gear on and when I have a buddy with me add another 250 lbs. the boat capacity is four people and cargo weight of just over 1000 lbs. 1050 I think is the max. The hull holds up good in the ice as well.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright next thing I talked to chuck at widowmaker and went over a monopod on the back instead of two singles I'm not looking for a big boat as a be all end all just more flotation for a heavy motor main reason for the 1448 or 1542 has anyone ridden or driven a boat with a monopod on it?


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

What does he charge for a monopod?he quoted me $450 for pods tailored to my boat


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

For my boat it was roughly the same for the solid pod instead of two separate


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

my 18hp surface drive is 220lbs, I don't have pods and I run fabulously. you can see its a little heavier in the back but, I get up on plain fast and top out at 20-21 with me and my gear. this is on my 1448


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> my 18hp surface drive is 220lbs, I don't have pods and I run fabulously. you can see its a little heavier in the back but, I get up on plain fast and top out at 20-21 with me and my gear. this is on my 1448


That is why I was thinking the 1448 where did you buy yours from? Right now with me and my dog upfront I can 19-20 but I sit low in the back pretty far


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

marine products


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Just buy a widow maker boat from chuck it will last ten life times:mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

FowledLife said:


> I have an alumacraft 1648 with a 23hp longtail and I've gotten to all the holes I used to trudge to. Your 20 hp on an a 1648 with pods would get you anywhere you want to go. I run a MV and have run in as little as 6" of water and will put pods on for next year. It does sit low in the rear, when I get in shallow. I throw all my weight to the front to even out load.


Why pods? I run a 1648 with a 27 hp longtail and have never noticed it sitting low. I run some skinny stuff where the entire bottom of the boat drags. I have gatorglide on the bottom of my boat and it helps a lot in skinny situations.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

cootlover said:


> Just buy a widow maker boat from chuck it will last ten life times:mrgreen:


I have actually been talking with him on a 1644 he makes and maybe adding a solid pod to the back of what I currently have but just not sure what I want to do yet.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I think the main reason I want the pods is for a step to get in and out of the boat. When I take a big spread it does weigh the back of the boat down, but I have no problem planning, but I do have to distribute the weight to not drag a lot. I think pods will help some with that? How many dekes do you take out and do you have any problems in water 5 to 8"s deep?


Fowlmouth said:


> FowledLife said:
> 
> 
> > I have an alumacraft 1648 with a 23hp longtail and I've gotten to all the holes I used to trudge to. Your 20 hp on an a 1648 with pods would get you anywhere you want to go. I run a MV and have run in as little as 6" of water and will put pods on for next year. It does sit low in the rear, when I get in shallow. I throw all my weight to the front to even out load.
> ...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

FowledLife said:


> I think the main reason I want the pods is for a step to get in and out of the boat. When I take a big spread it does weigh the back of the boat down, but I have no problem planning, but I do have to distribute the weight to not drag a lot. I think pods will help some with that? How many dekes do you take out and do you have any problems in water 5 to 8"s deep?


Pods would be nice for the step or dog platform. I have up to 12 dozen duck decoys some days, dog, gear and 1 other person. I have dragged bottom but the gatorglide works good. Starting out in shallow water can be a bugger, but once on plane I'm good. A good prop makes all the difference in shallow water.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Foulmouth, is your boat a MV?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No, square Jon.


----------

